# TB PX24 vs HX Cloud II vs Xonar DGX



## LoEM_1942 (May 18, 2016)

First off, hello as a newbie to these forums. Found them through some random searches over the years and I've tripped across a lot of nice information. So thanks for that. Also, apologies for the length of this ahead of time. Oh, and I may sound biased, but quite the opposite. I'm open to all options. I simply have had the best luck with TB quality over these recent years versus other headsets (such as the Krakens that everyone kept telling me about), so I speak of them in a positive light.

The issue is that I used to have a pair of TB X12s. Great headset. Exceptional sound quality and the mic' was the best I've found for a headset under $50. Lasted over two and a half beautiful years before the layered plastic of the bracket/slide holding one of the earphones broke (second one...managed to repair the first). It was beyond repair so it was clear the time came to retire them....despite the annoyance at that being what did them in. Seriously expected it to be the cord. That in mind I've decided it's time to take a step up in the audio realm.

Did some research, tested whatever I could get my hands on in local retailers. Found a lot of "These are great -but- X and X and X" online. So I grabbed a Turtle Beach PX24 headset at a local store and ordered a Kingston HyperX Cloud II. Now I'm trying to decide between them or something else.

Starting with the PX24:
I downright love the sound and power of them. Range is great, Bass is deep, highs are high, mids are mid, no clipping, capping or other little buggers to make me go 'eh' at a game, video or song. I'm no audiophile, but my ears like smooth and full depth. Pleased me as a step up from the X12. Microphone is as good as my old X12, which leaves absolutely nothing to be desired there. Since they're on sale atm, felt like a major steal in price vs quality.

The downsides are pretty annoying. Their inline card is at the end of the line, bulky and heavy-ish. I connect them through a Razer keyboard, so this means it's sitting next to my leg, or under the keyboard (I game in a chair with the KB on my lap). Not horrible, but awkward to get used to. They don't come with a splitter for the dual audio, so I'll have to buy a splitter (currently out of stock on their website) in order to use the mic. Comfort-wise they result in sore ears after about half an hour due to the tension in the head band. Will probably loosen up with wear, but is a pain right now (I don't remember my X12s doing that). Then there's the fact that the entirety of the construction is plastic. Including the braces, which are -layered- plastic. I'm easy on my equipment, but I still don't like the idea of how easy it would be for that to crack. Sure I can make them last...just makes me nervous and evasive of the brand now.

Also, the whole 'battery powered card' is a little annoying since you can't keep it plugged in while using it or the result is VERY BAD. Not a fan of battery powered peripherals given that it's something else to monitor/replace. Only reason I don't list it with the rest of the downsides is that the battery life is very long. Ran it for 14 hours without so much as a flicker of the indicator light or hitch in performance.

Now the HyperX Cloud II:
Out of the box the sound is nicely balanced for general use. USB is really nice. The mic is decent enough to not warrant complaint (just isn't something to tout). The inline card is low profile and well oriented. Braided cord is always an excellent plus for me. Where they really shine is comfort. Feels like a $200+ studio headset. Tension and cushion are perfect. Lets also not forget the metal construction where it matters.

Downsides...are mostly in their audio card. Default equalization is definitely off by my standards. There's no way to increase or decrease the Bass, and for me, default is often too weak on most all headsets. Highs are slightly capped; in a number of songs you can catch the faint clipping. Especially in music applications (which tend to require adjustment per song). The 7.1 surround isn't the worst I've heard, and works, however it's unbalanced and seems to suffer in performance. Not sure how else to explain that one other than sound quality takes a bit of a crap with it on.

Take the HXCII headset away from the sound card, and the actual performance shows. To compare the two in headset vs headset, the HXCII wins out over the PX24. Stronger sound, sturdier, more comfortable.  Especially if I use the PX24's sound card on the HXCIIs. Not even sure how to describe that experience other than 'epic'. lol.

Oh, and best not to neglect the fact that I have a 3 year warranty on the HXCIIs.

Now, this leaves me with five options. One and two are picking one of the two headsets. Three is returning both for something else. Four is using the PX24's card with the HXCII. Five is using just a headset with my sound card...which would be the HXCII, since I prefer that over the PX24 once their cards are taken away.

First two options are a pain since both headsets have their (in my opinion) significant shortcomings. With the lack in quality on the HXCIIs (with sound card), I'd do better going back to X12s, and the PX24's comfort, weaker construction, need to procure a splitter and 'clunkiness' are just a pain. Out of the two I'd probably settle on the PX24s. I just feel I shouldn't be 'settling' when you're talking about a good chunk of money and comfort/entertainment value.

Third I'm at a loss on given that my research mostly resulted in these two sets as the best under the $150 range. Option four would definitely get my needs met needs, while adding the complication of the clunky card and need to buy a splitter. I just hate to eat that cost and deal with a card that's clearly designed for comfort in console controller use if I don't have to.

Option five isn't bad, however this is where my Xonar DGX comes in. Its attempt at virtual surround (which I'd like to be using) is absolutely horrid. Throw a tin can down a cathedral hall and you have the same effect. The software is definitely lacking. Thinking I'd need to find another card, which I don't like the idea of, but will if I have to if it means keeping the HXCIIs.

*Takes a few breaths*
Alright, so, all that in mind, any suggestions on what you'd do or what could be done? I feel I have a clear bead on what I'm dealing with, but I know I might be missing something. Impossible to know everything out there after all!. Also, if you read all that then you need a medal. 

Cheers!


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 18, 2016)

I hate to say... you just have a bad taste 

I wouldn't use any of those headsets nor the sound card.

If you want to touch the equalizer is already proving your headphones or the amplifier section are lacking something. For a room speakers, yes, you may need to compensate if you know the spl curves.

Seconds the surround that the xonar does should be xear3d... anyways, casual surround is not really meant for headphones and is really screwing everything it touches.

Get a dedicated MIC and headphones from a respectable maker. We have a headphone thread here on TPU actually.


----------



## bogmali (May 18, 2016)

I would stay away from Turtle Beach in general. Their sound quality is OK but durability-wise it's garbage.


----------

